# LED lights



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey all, the basic light strip that came with my tank is garbage... Im looking to replace it with LED, this is for African Cichlids and maybe a plant or two, no need for reef ready lights.

I know some will say LED is not necessary, but thats what I want.

What brands are out there? The selection at Petco, et al. is also garbage...

Id love a setup that sits on pedestals on each end of the tank, I dont want it to sit directly on top of the glass tops....

Lets hear your suggestions!


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I have a Finnex planted pro + 24 hr with moonlight setup that I've had for about 7 months and I like it. My plants grow well but I don't have a ton of algae either. I don't leave it on 24/7 as the lighting is way too bright for as late as it stays on but I just turn mine off at night and on when I wake up. The timer doesn't keep time all that well but you just select a time and hit the 24hr button and it resets it.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I recently bought a beamswork 6 foot LED for only $70 off eBay and am shocked at how much better it is then the fluorescent fixtures my tank originally came with. It looks pretty cool too, has the legs it sits on like you are looking for. Comes in other sizes.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

+1 on Finnex Planted. Very good build quality.


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

I have AI blue sols, but my african tank will be what is currently my reef tank. They are awesome, timers work great, and the thunderstorms are cool.


----------



## brian17davis (Oct 9, 2016)

binnyskyle said:


> I recently bought a beamswork 6 foot LED for only $70 off eBay and am shocked at how much better it is then the fluorescent fixtures my tank originally came with. It looks pretty cool too, has the legs it sits on like you are looking for. Comes in other sizes.


I too had a Beamswork, nice light, bright, the night light might have been too bright. After about a yr the switch toggle froze up. I replaced it, put the beamswork light over the workbench out in the garage. I just use the ballast to turn on and off, best garage/workbench light ever


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions!

I went ahead and purchased a Beamswork LED off eBay and it should arrive in a few days!

Also bought the separate Beamswork timer too!

I toss up some pics once I receive it.
:thumb:


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice, what model did you order? I ordered the DA 6500k model at 5200 lumens a couple of days ago.
Currently I am running LED replacement tubes in my old All-Glass triple tube strip light, those are alright and better than the standard tubes, they are a bit yellow though at 5000k, the 6500k should be less yellow.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I got the 6500k


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine came last night, pretty nice build quality for the little bit it cost.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

another view:


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine arrived today. The timer will arrive tomorrow. Pretty cool light setup. Ill get pics tomorrow.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

jwm2k3 said:


> Mine arrived today. The timer will arrive tomorrow. Pretty cool light setup. Ill get pics tomorrow.


Let us know how the timer works, I didn't get that with mine, but I am considering it.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm little late getting on this subject.

I have the beamworks light you have and have it for year now and at last count I have at least 4 LEDs that are out. Don't get me wrong it puts out wonderful light and the 4 LEDS don't make that much less light but my thoughts are am I going to get 5 years out of this light. Yes it was cheap and I new that going in but to throw it way after 2 years would be a shame. I also get at least one LED to flash for the first hour it's turned on. I have a second unit 48" that has been going for about 5 months with no problem so maybe my problem is isolate.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My first LEDs were Beamworks. The power supply burned out on both units. The first one was replaced for free and they wanted me to pay for the second. I switched to Finnex which has much better build quality.


----------

